# They just get better & better!!



## Spinartist (Jul 22, 2016)

Sweet!! Norfolk Island Pine shade.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 9


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2016)

Oooooh! Aaaaaah! That's about the coolest shade I've ever seen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 22, 2016)

Hope you find some Norfolk at SWAT !! 
City of Davie, Fl. is widening a road & next week they are cutting down 17 big Norfolks. They are going to mulch all the trees!!!!**###!!! 
We even had the county commissioner after them to let us get the top half of 2 trees but they said no way!! GRRRRR !!
I told them they could have the mulch we were going to make from them. We only want to keep what we have left over!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 22, 2016)

What a waste!!! That is one gorgeous shade! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 22, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Oooooh! Aaaaaah! That's about the coolest shade I've ever seen!




Almost as cool as the three sconces hanging in your kitchen !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 22, 2016)

Stunning color. Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow! I have to try this one of these days. I've got a lamp base from the 20's one of those would look good on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2016)

That super duper kewl. I need a big boy lathe!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That super duper kewl. I need a big boy lathe!



Buy one at SWAT, or I could sell you my 2036 and deliver for a reasonable fee in August

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Buy one at SWAT, or I could sell you my 2036 and deliver for a reasonable fee in August



I'm going to be looking for a good deal at SWAT. I'm hoping to pull some strings (except I don't have any at SWAT!) and get a great lathe at a greater deal. I need to figure out how to get all these freebie tools the big bloggers get in exchange for a review on the site. I ain't working this stuff very smart. I should have a shop full of new, cool, big, bad ass tools by now. I need to get greedy. @Don Ratcliff could you please provide some memes to sum all this up for me please?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I need to figure out how to get all these freebie tools the big bloggers get in exchange for a review on the site.



That would be really cool! I've done a little bit of that kind of thing, but it's been on a very small scale.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That would be really cool! I've done a little bit of that kind of thing, but it's been on a very small scale.



Help me.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Help me.



You just gotta hike up yer skirt at passin truckers... Eventually, somebody's gonna pick ya up!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2016)

DKMD said:


> You just gotta hike up yer skirt at passin truckers... Eventually, somebody's gonna pick ya up!



Now you're talking my LUV language . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 22, 2016)

Very nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 22, 2016)

Off the charts cool!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 23, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> City of Davie, Fl. is widening a road & next week they are cutting down 17 big Norfolks.



Haven't heard or even thought about Davie in years ......... as a lad I grew up there way back when it was all farm land and only thing in town was the Hitching Post restaurant and Nova University
lived out on 30 acres by Griffin Road @ Flamingo Road beginning high school, then downtown Davie for a couple years .......... those were the good ol' days 

Very nice lamp shade too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 23, 2016)

Beautiful, how big is it? Is that the natural color it produces? Or Is the wood dyed or the bulb tinted?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm going to be looking for a good deal at SWAT. I'm hoping to pull some strings (except I don't have any at SWAT!) and get a great lathe at a greater deal. I need to figure out how to get all these freebie tools the big bloggers get in exchange for a review on the site. I ain't working this stuff very smart. I should have a shop full of new, cool, big, bad ass tools by now. I need to get greedy. @Don Ratcliff could you please provide some memes to sum all this up for me please?


As you wish...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 23, 2016)

Sorry Lee...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 23, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful, how big is it? Is that the natural color it produces? Or Is the wood dyed or the bulb tinted?




Shade top is 5 1/4". Bottom about 7" dia. & 9" tall. All natural coloring & plain ol' 75 watt bulb.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sorry Lee...




Don, I saw weather report this morning that tropical storm Darby is crossing Hawaii. I hope you're on the protected side of the island!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 23, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Don, I saw weather report this morning that tropical storm Darby is crossing Hawaii. I hope your on the protected side of the island!!


Well are so far a light breeze and some rain is all we got. Thank you for asking


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 23, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful, how big is it? Is that the natural color it produces? Or Is the wood dyed or the bulb tinted?




I never thought of dying a shade. I might have to do some experimenting!!!


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2016)

With colors like that, why would you want to dye a shade?


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 23, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> With colors like that, why would you want to dye a shade?




Try it on some plainer wood. Not the purdy stuff.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2016)

That would maybe work.

I honestly thought you had dyed that one.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 23, 2016)

Nope. That's the wood doing it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 24, 2016)

Really cool Lee. Do you not have heat problems with regular incandescent bulbs? Wouldn't LED run less risk of splitting a shade?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 24, 2016)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 24, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Really cool Lee. Do you not have heat problems with regular incandescent bulbs? Wouldn't LED run less risk of splitting a shade?




Been making shades for years. Never had a problem with the bulb heat. LED's are recommended now.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

